

Ask PG: Next YCombinator round winter 2013? - heykoo

I noticed that the next ycombinator round is mentioned as winter 2013 at http://news.ycombinator.com/apply. Is this a typo or is there just the one round this year? Thanks!
======
trueneverland
That's not a typo. Winter 2012 Passed already. Winter (season) is December
through March but for the typical YC term, it is usually January through March
(for Winter), hence 2013 for the next YC batch. Summer is the second batch of
the year.

~~~
heykoo
Thanks for the clarification! Do you know when the application process
typically starts for the winter round?

~~~
trueneverland
It should be soon. I don't remember the exact dates but pretty sure its coming
up within the next month or so.

